# 1989 Chevy Cavalier Z24 2.8L Won't start



## majoit (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi!!!
I have a 1989 Chevy Cavalier Z24 2.8L V6 that will not start. It stopped running from one day to another, just let it rest overnight and won't start, no missing no signs or symptoms. I made the troubbleshooting from checking for gas in the gas tank, fuses, codes(no codes stored in memory), sensors(cks, map, tps, iat, ect) replaced ignition module and one coil that I found craked(but working good before), there is fuel pump activation an fuel pressure, no burn signals from the computer board. No open wires either. No problems found on the accesories current lines. Please any ideas will be great.
Have a nice day!!!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi majoit

Check the ECM fuse, attach a node light to the injector plug and see if you have a pulse signal. Crank the engine and see if the node light will flash very fast, if signal is present,the ignition module sends signals to the ECM to activate the injectors, coil packs and fuel pump. If the node light does not flash the problem can be a faulty ECM. Check the connection on the module harness, ECM for a bad grounds , open or corroded wires.


----------



## majoit (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello octaneman:

The ECM fuse is good and my fuel pump is running with 40psi, I believe that the spark plugs are getting wet, not floded, but just wet. I do not have a node light, but I'll have to buy one to make sure that Signal is reaching to the fuel injectors. I also tested the ECM wiring that runs between the module, crank sensor and ECM and there is good continuity just 0.3-0.4 ohms, there is no corrosion on ECM connectors either. I'm also suspecting a bad ECM. Thanks for your help, apreciated!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

On the ignition module harness that connects to the module there should be an orange/tan wire, this wire is signal ground to the ECM. Connect a test light on the wire by doing in/out motion on the wire pin( harness connected ignition on) with a spark tester on the coils. By doing the in/out motion the test light acts as a signal pulse, if there is a spark from the coil the ECM is bad.


----------



## majoit (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks octaneman:
I'll try that as soon as I get home today. I really apreciate your interest. I'll let you know later.


----------



## majoit (Jun 23, 2009)

Guess What!!!!!!!!
No spark at all!!! AAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok, I'm good now. 
No spark from the coils. I got readdings from two red wires that are supposed to run hot at all times but no voltage either. This is really driving me crazy. do you know of any fusible links that run through the computer wires. I wish I could find a GM original wiring diagram for this car since the one I'm using is from a book and it doesn't make any references about pin or wire numbers just colors.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

try autozone.com
They usually have schematics on there.
You have to sign for a account but its free.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Looks like the cavalier is going to bust our chops trying to figure it out. :sigh:
Here's a wiring diagram I found to do do your tests.

please post back your findings.


----------

